# Gravely Mower Problems



## MikeVajda (Aug 26, 2013)

Earlier this year purchased new Gravely(Ariens) ZT-34 from local dealer for $2.3K.
Dealer installed Gravely mulch kit sold by Gravely for this machine.

This machine does not mulch or cuts the grass properly. It just mauls the grass.
Large clumps of grass are uncut even after several passes.
Does not develop vacuum necessary for the job, does not even pick up leaves.

Below are excerpts from the VERY frustrating exchange trying to get help.
Net: Machine DOES NOT DO JOB #1, it is MY PROBLEM.


Picture after repeated passes.

Q: (My note to Gravely Customer Support)
The lawn I have is brand new, planted about three months ago. 
Good topsoil, well drained, flat, open space.
I have several issues: 
1. I mow at mid height-level setting and the grass in the middle of the two blades is not cut, it just gets mangled. 
2. The wheels flatten the grass (unavoidably) and they stay flat after I go over them. So most don’t get cut . 
3. The machine does not pick up and chop leaves on the grass. I just don’t see any vacuum developing. 
4. Even though I only mow when the grass is dry the 
cuttings are largely not driven back into the grass. 
They just stick to the carriage and eventually are disgorged in big blobs. 
5. I drive VERY slow while mowing and go over two to three times in different directions. 
The results still look very poor. 
6. At the same height setting my Craftsman 22” push ($130 12 years ago) mower does just fine. It just takes forever. 

In every other way the ZT-34 seems to be a fine machine except doing Job 1. 
To me this is an expensive machine and I expect more. 

A: (Response from Gravely Customer Support)
Please remember, even though there is a mulching kit available for this deck, does not mean it is a superior mulcher, but more like a basic mulcher.

Q:
Are you recommending that I give up on mulching with the ZT-34?

A:
No, I think you need to try mulching with the original hi-lift blade, that came with the machine. Take the mulch blades off and try it.

Q:
As I have it now this machine does not do the job it was sold to do. 
Unless you help me with this I fear I have been had.

A:
This mower cannot "by design" be a superior mulcher. We do not advertise it as a superior mulcher.
Please keep in mind, I am here to help you out.
There is no other blade, but the ones you have.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Are you certain that the blades are installed correctly? Blades mounted upside down will cause problems similar to what you are experiencing.

Are you certain that the ground speed is appropriate for cutting grass? While the machine can travel fast, that does not mean that it is an appropriate speed for mowing.

Is the engine running at the proper speed? The throttle should be at maximum for mowing.

If you have mulching blades installed, put the stock blades on. Some dealers don't know what they are talking about.

While mulching sounds like a good idea, it has it's downside too. I have seen mulching systems cause thatch problems. The solution to thatch problems is a bagger and place the clippings in a compost/mulch pile.


----------



## MikeVajda (Aug 26, 2013)

*I tried everything.*

Thanks,
I drive VERY slow when mowing.
The blade was verified to be the correct one and correctly installed.
The engine is running at max.
Oregon does not make a gator blade for this mower.
Game over. I lose.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

I suggest that you call Richard's Lawn and Garden on their tech line. Talk to Jamie. Tell him that Richard in Texas told you to call.

The issue could be the electric clutch. If the voltage is too low or the clutch defective , then it will slip under load. Loose belts will also cause similar issues.

But if you have truly given up, then don't bother. Trade it in on something else but find a different dealer. Obviously the dealer you used is lacking.

Richard


----------



## harley53 (May 10, 2015)

i have a 52 inch gravely and it run great and mowed great but when my girl friend was using it last time it started loosing power and it is full of clean oil and new filter also. sent it to where i purchased it and they said they tuned it up and it is no better, runs about half speed it did and dies on corners unless you drive and mow slow, i used to cut tall at wot and now it cuts about half speed and even on short fresh lawn, very dissapointed and want my mower to do as before, even holding the governers open wont help. it has very little power now


----------



## harley53 (May 10, 2015)

what is the elect sol on the carb do ? can it make low power if not working ?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Mike,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

New grass is often full of "juice" and you can't mulch it. Cuts poorly. Wads up in clumps. Sticks under the deck and comes out later. Like in your garage. Lays down when run over. Take the mulch kit off, or open it up so it discharges. Wait till the grass matures and becomes more cooperative.

Be patient.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Harley53,
The solenoid,on the bottom of the carb is to shut off the fuel to the main jet. 
It does this,when the key is turned off,to help prevent backfiring,or run-on.
If it is not energized no fuel will get through the main jet,causing a no-start/no run condition.

MikVajda,
Send a PM to CountryBoy,and explain this.
He works at an Ariens/Gravely dealer,and is very familiar with them.
Perhaps he can figure it out,for you .


----------

